# Car accident need to make claim with FBD



## Anto318 (26 Sep 2008)

Hi all,

I hope you can help. I was in a car accident on Wednesday night and have never claim before and need some advice.

I am with FBD and I have NCD Protection cover. How do I proceed with the claim?

The damage to the car is not major, I think just mainly body damage. Can I just ring my local Ford garage and get them to tow the car away and bill my insurance or do I need to ring my insurance company first?

I'm sorry these are fairly stupid questions but this as I said is my first claim. There was nobody else involved in the accident either.

How will this affect my NCD or next years premium?

Thanks in advance.
AM


----------



## ACA (26 Sep 2008)

Breakdown cover may be in place with your policy so it's worth ringing your insurer 1st, it's possible that they'll only pay for towing if it's their approved towing agent.

A single vehicle accicent with own damage claiming thru your comp wouldn't impact your premium if you have NCB protection. Depending on the amount of the pay-out you may have loading on your policy upon renewal but you would still have your full NCB providing that no other claims were made within the insurance period - ie 1 year.

Not knowing the specifics of your policy I can't be overly accurate - the policy that I have allows me to make 2 claims in any 3 year period providing that they are €10,000 each or below without any effect to my NCB - if either claim is over €10,000 then I step back to 3 years.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jimbobp (26 Sep 2008)

Sorry for your mishap Anto,
Best to contact FBD about this, but there are a couple of problems with 'full' bonus protection. First of all you will still have to pay the policy excess, which could be anything up to €500 (so you may end up getting very little back) and secondly, even though your bonus won't be affected the claim will go down on your policy, so if you try to shop around for quotes next year you will be curtailed. Best bet is to use FBD's breakdown service (if they have one) to tow the car to the nearest main dealer (this won't go down as a claim) and when there, ask the garage for an estimate. If its under €500 i'd consider not going through the insurance (as long as a 3rd party isn't involved).

Jp
www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## Ravima (26 Sep 2008)

is this a single vehicle accident, or is there another party at fault?

if you are NOT at fault, then FBD will arrange for car to be repaied at THEIR nominated repairer and will seek recovery of their outlay from the other motorist.

If you are at fault then the procedure is similar, but they obviously will NOT be able to recover from anyone.

You must notify them and go to their repairer to get car hire benefit. 

As other poster has said, your NCB is not affected, but you may find it difficult to get a quote from another insurer at next renewal as other insurer will deem the claim to be a claim.


----------

